# Rennet ?'s



## Amanda Lee

What type of rennet do I need to use for Feta?

I am wanting to make cheese again so I need some help. I know I want liquid rennet, but what kinda of rennet....veggie or animal?

I have never used rennet. The only cheese I have make is the fresh vinegar cheese.

For now I want to make feta, sour cream, buttermilk, and maybe colby.
Because of my son's cow milk allergy I cannot use cultured buttermilk form the store, it has to be from goat milk only.

Thanks Amanda Lee


----------



## Sharpgoat

I use veggie rennet and it sounds like you need some cultures as well.
I use Dairy connection and here are the others I have used.
Fran

http://www.dairyconnection.com/

http://www.cheesemaking.com/

http://hoeggergoatsupply.com/xcart/home.php?cat=9


----------



## Amanda Lee

Dairy Connection is were I an going to order from. I was going to order the Mesophilic that is for goat milk cheese, Mesophilic Aromatic Type B. Has anyone made feta with this type of culture? or do I also need to order the regular Meso.

I also was going to order the Flora Danica.
Thanks


----------



## Faye Farms

Will animal rennet produce a different kind of flavor in cheese than veggie rennet? I always thought it was just a preference thing, like if you had a vegetarian making some cheese.


----------



## Sondra

I don't think you taste a difference myself


----------



## Amanda Lee

Does it matter which rennet I buy?..just as long as it is rennet. I was thinking about getting the vegtable.


----------



## hsmomof4

I have used the veggie rennet all this past year and it's been fine. I have made feta, mozz, ricotta, and chevre.


----------



## Sondra

and I use the animal so which ever believe they work much the same.


----------



## buckrun

My understanding is that is just a personal preference

http://www.cheesemaking.com/store/pg/106.html


----------



## homeacremom

I prefer the animal rennet. Side by side the vegetable rennet seems to give a bitter flavor, especially after a few months of aging. 

And yes, the Meso type B is great for feta. I've come to prefer it over Flora Danica, simply because it is a powder and can be stirred right in. No waiting for the FD granules to soften and then stir in.

And, since you mentioned an dairy allergy which probably means other issues as well....The best I know the only vegetable rennet available is grown off a mold and is also usually GM. 
Came to find out that the vegetable rennet was enough of a mold exposure to make the cheese I was making a reactor for my son. I don't know what issues your son has, and if it would be a problem, just something you might keep in mind.


----------



## nightskyfarm

Oh Boy! Since this is what I do, I can tell you I prefer the animal rennet. The consistency to the curd i find to be so much better. For me the vegetable rennet produced a rubbery curd. Of course all my cultures and rennet come from Cathy at Dairy Connection. For feta, the only culture I use is her MT1 culture. It is more expensive, smaller packet and not advertised on her site (you have to call her and order it), but the flavor is OUTSTANDING. Once you use it, you will not go back to using only the MM100 or the Flora. I use only the MM100 for my chevre and fresh cheddar. Jennifer


----------



## Sharpgoat

My sister has a cow allergy any thing that comes from a cow. :nooo
with the animal rennet can you get it that is not from acalf?
I do use the Lipase enzymes and that comes in sheep and goat as well as calf.
Fran


----------



## Amanda Lee

homeacremom said:


> I prefer the animal rennet. Side by side the vegetable rennet seems to give a bitter flavor, especially after a few months of aging.
> 
> And yes, the Meso type B is great for feta. I've come to prefer it over Flora Danica, simply because it is a powder and can be stirred right in. No waiting for the FD granules to soften and then stir in.
> 
> And, since you mentioned an dairy allergy which probably means other issues as well....The best I know the only vegetable rennet available is grown off a mold and is also usually GM.
> Came to find out that the vegetable rennet was enough of a mold exposure to make the cheese I was making a reactor for my son. I don't know what issues your son has, and if it would be a problem, just something you might keep in mind.


Thanks you so very much Judith!. My son had a over growth of yeast in his gut, which we now control with pro-biotics from Kirkman. He is allergic to eggs, hazelnuts, almonds, casein, and gluten . He also has "leaky gut" with several food sensitivities. Heavy metals and his body doesn't de-toxic like it should. We do Epson Salt baths for that.

He is 4 and half years old and has not been diagnosed with Autism Spectrum, but has some of the same issues. He also is sensory seeking.
He attends a special preschool program on the Mississippi Sate University campus for language delays. He has made great strides and I am so proud of him but he still is not where he needs to be. We are still working on potty training.

He loves sour cream, feta, and Cheddar cheese, so that is what I am going to concentrate on making for him. I already make him yogurt. Which he loves!

------------------------

Also Thanks for all the replies!

Fran there is a lamb rennet. Dairy Connection has it.
http://www.dairyconnection.com/

Amanda Lee


----------



## hsmomof4

You know, most (all?) of the cultures for cheese and yogurt are grown on cow's milk. Not that there would be that much there, but when I asked the dairy connection people about it, they did confirm that someone with a sensitivity might react to it, even though the cheese or yogurt was made with goat milk.


----------



## Amanda Lee

My son has eating goat milk cheese that are commercially made. I have bought a Colby, Chevre, and feta that were all mass produced product. He did not seem to react to any of these cheese. 
Also the amount of time the cheese ages helps break naturally down the caseins are easily digested. 
Goat milk casein's are easier to digest because of their smaller size, and a different molecular shape than the larger cow's milk casein. This tip bit of info is from my son's doctor.


----------

